
Balancing Marriage and Business - Ennis
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/balancing-marriage-and-business.html
======
Chocobean
Interesting article about the business of marriage, written from an emotional
point of view.

To further her metaphor of being "in or out", the day she married the guy, she
said she bought 100% of him. She's not a stakeholder in _his business_ , she's
a stakeholder in him. Her decision to break her nest egg to bail him out isn't
an investment in a business she doesn't believe in, it's an investment in a
_person_ she believes in.

And this, is faith. Her faith is not based on projected certainties,
securities, money, profit, and success. Rather, her faith is placed in a
person, and in a relationship you can personally vouch for, for better or
worse, for richer or poorer. Having faith doesn't mean things will be good; it
means that no matter how bad things get, and they are likely to get very bad,
the relationship will still be there.

